# Vätternsee in Schweden



## Hai2 (24. Januar 2005)

hey boardies,


ich fahre im sommer nach schweden an den Vätternsee.War schon mal jemand von euch dort??Wenn ja hab ich mal ein paar fragen!


Wie sieht der Fischbestand dort aus??
Darf man vom boot aus angeln??
Wo bekommt man Erlaubniskarten her??


Schon mal im vorraus vielen dank!:m 

Petri Marc|wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@Hai2: Meines Wissens nach ist der Vätternsee frei zu beangeln, da brauchst du keinen Schein...genauso am Vänern und am Meer, oder den in den Schären...

Ansonsten kann ich dir nicht viel weiterhelfen, dort bin ich bisher nur vorbeigefahren...


----------



## Magnus (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Stimmt, du brauchst keine Erlaubniskarte im Vättern, angeln ist frei, Bootangeln ist auch erlaubt.

Fischarten sind u.a. Lachs, Forelle, Saibling, Hecht (am besten im Nördlichen Teil) und Barsch.

Einige Regeln und Info kannst du hier  finden.

Ha de´
/Magnus


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

ein kumpel von mir war mal für ne woche am vätternsee mit gemieteten kanu.
2 angler und 1 woche null fisch !


----------



## Strandwanderer (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo Hai2,

war vor Jahren mal am Vätten, es ist ein recht riesiger See, der bei Wind seine Tücken hat. Solltest du mit dem Boot zum Fischen fahren, kann ich dir eine Schwimmweste empfehlen. Als ich dort war, sind zwei deutsche Angler mit Ihrem Boot gekentert und ertrunken.

Fische fängst du wie Magnus erwähnt hat, wenn du Spaß daran hast, kannst du dort sehr schöne Renken fangen. 
Wünsche viel Spaß und hoffendlich ein paar gute Fische mit Bericht.
 #h


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Allerdings ist der Vättern wirklich riesig!!! (stell ihn dir mal um ein Vielfaches größer als den Bodensee vor, da liegst du dann nicht falsch, vor allem viel breiter!!!) Ist bestimmt nicht einfach dort zu fischen, wenn man nicht weiss, wo man anfangen soll!!!


----------



## hoeli (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Bin vor ein paar Jahren dort gewesen.

Der See ist sehr schwer zu befischen und ist einfach nur GROß !!!!
Haben dort mit 4 Anglern nicht viel gefangen|uhoh:.

Am besten Ausrüstung für grosse Tiefen mitnehmen !!!! 


Gruesse

Hoeli


----------



## Hai2 (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Vielen dank für die ganzen infos!!Werde euch von meinem Erfolg (oder auch nicht#q ) berichten!!!

Vielen dank und petri heil,marc


----------



## Esoxeagle (12. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@Magnus

ich wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir noch ein paar tipps zum Thema vättern geben könntest. Braucht man für Lachs unbedingt Downrigger etc.? Oder kommt man auch mit einfacherer Schleppausrüstung aus? Wie tief stehen den die Fische? 
Gruß Michi


----------



## Magnus (12. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Wann fährst du?

/Magnus


----------



## DinkDiver (12. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hi Magnus
bin n Freund von Esoxeagel und fahr wahrscheinlich mit ihm hoch. des wär im August. 20.8 - ?
Gruß MAT


----------



## DinkDiver (12. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Ach ja könntest du vll auch noch was zum Wetter sagen das um diese Zeit dort in der Regel herrscht. Ist mit starkem Wind zu rechnen? Wie groß sollte deiner Meinung nach ein Boot mindestens sein um sich auf den Vättern wagen zu können? Und wie stark motorisiert?


----------



## Magnus (12. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

- Du brauchst im August Downriggers (Angeltiefe bis zum 100 Feet).
- Wetter ist immer wunderschön in Schweden...
- Boot 5m mit 20 PS sollte genügend sein.

/Magnus


----------



## hjforster (13. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo,


ich war 2002 am Vätternsee und habe dort vom Boot aus geangelt.Einen Schein braucht man in Schweden an der großen Seen (Vänern-Vättern) nicht.

Gefangen haben wir Barsche und Hechte und Zander.
An einem Tag war es aber so windig das mir im Boot so  schlecht wurde das wir das angeln abgebrochen haben.

Gruß
Hans-Jürgen, der der aus dem schönen Saarland kommt.


----------



## DinkDiver (13. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@hiforster
wie habt ihr die Fische gefangen? geschleppt? welche Köder?
Gruß MAT


----------



## DinkDiver (13. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@Mangus
reichen 10 PS auch?


----------



## hjforster (14. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo,

wir haben nur mit Blinkern und Wobblern geangelt und ich glaube auch wir hatten ziemliches Glück wenn ich mir die andern Kommentare durchlese.

Trau dich auch ruhig etwas größere Wobbler einzusetzten, ein Kollege hat einen Hecht von 1,25 m gefangen, ein echt großer Fisch, zumindest für mich.

Gruß
Hans-Jürgen


----------



## DinkDiver (14. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@hiforster

na des hört sich ja ganz gut an. an welchem Teil des Sees wart ihr? Wie war Euer Boot ausgerüstet? Motor? Echolot? Länge? 
Gruß MAT


----------



## MANSKE (14. April 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Moin Moin!

Hier ein Zitat aus dem Sonderheft "Schweden" vom Blinker:

Beststellen für Schleppangler:
Wer mit eigenem Boot anreist, sollte sich folgende Stellen merken:
Huvudön, Ombu Öar, Mastberget, Mälboön und Vitskäret. Besitzer von Navigatoren sollten sich folgende Positionen im Logbuch verzeichnen:
N583934/O143814,  N583870/0144235,  N583750/O143807,  N583472/O143569, 
N583457/O143486,  N583408/O143746,  N 583396/O143621,  N583491/O143648. 
Außer im Gebiet Karlsborg / Granvik ist das Angeln vom Boot aus zwischen Vadstena und Gränna zwischen Gränna und Visingsö und zwischen Jöngköping und Hjo besonders empfehlenswert. Zwischen den Schären vor Askersund im nördlichen Teil des Sees kann man auf kapitalen Hecht und Barsch stoßen.

Auskunft über den Vättern:
Granviks Herrgard, Pl. 5210, S-54695 Karlsborg, Schweden, 
Fax: 0046/505 610 44.

Hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen. Ich fahre selbst im Mai nach Schweden auf Esox. Ich würde an Eurer Stelle auch den kleineren Gewässern in den umliegenden Gebieten ( und davon gibt es reichlich ) eine Chance geben, wenn der Wind auf dem Vättern zu stark ist. 

"PETRI HEIL".#h


----------



## Esoxeagle (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@ Manske 
danke für die Positionen wir werden sie auf jeden fall verwenden. Dadurch haben wir wenigstens eine kleine Linie an die wir uns halten können.
Weißt du vielleicht auch wie es aussiehst mit Saibling? Ob sie in Schwärmen stehen oder einzeln?

Petri
Gruß michi


----------



## Esoxeagle (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@Magnus
ich habe im fernsehen ein bericht über die Inseln am Vättern gesehen und da wurde von vielen giftigen Schlangen gesprochen. Also lieber nicht zelten?
Kannst du mir dazu was sagen?

Petri Heil
Gruß michi


----------



## abborre (1. August 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@Hai2
Guckst du ca. 10 Themen weiter unten, findest du einen Thread, in dem schon sehr viel wissenswertes aufgelaufen ist.


----------



## abborre (1. August 2005)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Frage@hiForster
Welche Ecke dieser Riesenwanne habt ihr beangelt?
Ich selbst habe beim Schleppen "nur" Lachs, Forelle und Saibling gefangen.
Mein Revier ist die Ostseite mit Gränna als Ausgangshafen.


----------



## darkmoon (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo

Ich gehe im Juli Nach Schweden. Wir gehen in ein Haus am nördlichen Ende des Vättern Sees. Ehrlichgesagt bin ich fast ein wenig geschockte wie wenig man da fängt?!

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben, wir möchten auf Hechte Barsche Zander. Sind aber keine Profis in diesem Gebiet.

Wie sieht es Landschaftlich aus? Hat es viel Wald? Ich hoffe das es wirklich soviel Wald hat wie es immer heisst...

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (13. März 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo darkmoon,
gerade im nördlichen Vättern kannst Du auch an nicht-Profi grosse Erfolge erzielen. Ich habe im Gebiet um Olshammar sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht (mehrjährig). Ich bezeichne mich auch nicht als Profi und gebe trotzdem Tipps. Olshammar/Askerbruk liegt an der Westseite dieses Sees ganz im Norden ca. 12km Südlich von Askersund. Da genau gibt es die Vätternschären; hier angelt es sich wie in einem mittelgrossen Binnensee. Für das Trolling, also Schleppen ist aber entgegen der Meinung hier im Forum eine kleine kostepflichtige Abgabe nötig (ca.15 Eu fürs Jahr). Du brauchst ein Boot mit Motor. Innerhalb der Schären gibt es Schilf, steile Kannten, Löcher und Unterwasserberge und vor allem Krautfelder. Da das Wasser sehr klar ist, kann man diese auch ohne Echolot bei ruhiger See finden. Am besten geht es dort wo ser See ca. 5m tief ist und die Pflanzen fangen erst bei 3 bis 3,5m an. Dort ankert man am Rande und zieht fächerförmig grosse Wobbler (blau oder grün) drüber, diese sollten mindestens 3m tief laufen. Wenn ich so eine Stelle ausgewählt habe, ist mein Angeltag sehr schnell vorüber, da ich nur für die Pfanne fische und wenn ich genug habe, sofort  aufhöre. Wenn man einen Schein gekauft hat, kann man auch schleppen, tief laufende Wobbler mit viel Rasseln (geht besonders morgens und abends gut) Sollte Deine Unterkunft Rosendals heissen, kann ich konkrete Plätze beschreiben.
Sollte man ausserhalb der Schären angeln wollen, ist Vorsicht geboten. Das Wetter schlägt sehr schnell um. Der See ist dann gefährlich für kleine Boote und Skipper mit wenig Erfahrung. Mann sollte die Einheimischen beobachten. Dazu rate ich sowieso, weil es dort so ist, fäng man an einem Tag was, dann fangen alle und wenn nix läuft, dann kann man getrost auch aufhören. Wenn Du also die inneren Schären verlässt (z.B. morgens 7:00 Uhr) und Dir kommen die Einheimischen entgegen und winken ab -> umkehren, wenn sie Dich freundlich grüssen -> versuche Dein Glück auch.
Die Gegend am Westufer des Vättern ist sehr waldreich. Der Tiveden-Nationalpark ist in der Nähe. Im Wald sind viele kleinere Seen versteckt, wo man auch Biber beobachten kann, auch Seeadler wenn man Glück hat bei Jagen beobachten kann (auch hier kann man mit fiskecord angeln nur meist vom Land). Fast alle Strassen im Wald sind mit dem PKW prinzipiell befahrbar, aber man hat sich ohne Navi schnell verfranzt. In der richtigen Zeit gibt es Pilze und Beeren im Überfluss. Elche und Rehe kommen, wenn die Äpfel reif sind bis in die Gärten. In der Dämmerung sieht man auch mal einen Dachs (Grävling) Die Menschen sind zurückhaltend, aber durchweg freundlich. Askersund ist ein kleines hübsches Städtchen mit einem Angelladen (ich hab schon alles)
Brauchst Du noch mehr Infos?
Wer Schreibfehler findet, kann sie behalten!
Grüsse in die Runde
Schwefi


----------



## Marlyn (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Servus zusammen!

es ist wieder soweit am 3 August geht es wieder für ne Woche an Vättern und danach weiter in die Schären vor Stockholm!

Wie jedes Jahr die Fragen zum Vättern an alle die sich dort auskennen und ganz besonders an "Magnus"  Wir sind wieder in Hammar direkt zwischen Anfang Schären Richtung Askersund und offenem Gewässer.

Wir haben es ein paar mal auf Saibling probiert konnten jedoch keinen Fang verbuchen. Dazu kommt noch, bei uns oben, waren auch nur 3 Trollingboote unterwegs. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie es mit dem Saiblings bestand am nördlichsten Teil des See Vättern Richtung Askersund aussieht und mit was man sie befischt? In Motala haben wir in einem Angelgeschäft ein ca 3 m langes Lockgeschirr gekauft mit vielen silber farbenen Löffeln.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Petri Heil
Gruß Michi

PS: Heute Marlyn früher Esoxeagle  ! ..... Wenn noch jemand zwischen 3 und 10 August am Vättern ist in der Nähe Motala oder Askersund soll er sich doch bitte melden. Hätte nichts gegen eine gemeinsame Angeltour


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo Marlyn alias esoxeagle
hast Du Deinen namen geändert, weil sich die Zielfische andere sind? hi, hi
Wie ich im März bereits schrieb, kenne ich die Gegend da ganz gut (war schon 7  mal (je eine Woche) an der gleichen Stelle). Hechte sind überhaupt kein Problem (auch Große nicht). Ausserhalb der Schären habe ich mich auch gezielt mit Lachs , Forelle und Saibling bemüht, allerdings mit sehr geringem Erfolg. Zwei Lachse,  4 Forellen und keinen Saibling. Aber: in den Wald-Seen Richtung Tiveden (also Nordvättern Richtung West) war ich sehr erfolgreich in mehreren Seen. Ich habe kleine Blinker und kleine schwimmende Wobbler (grün/weiss) verwendet und relativ schnell bewegt. Da ich in diesen Gewässern nie ein Boot dabei hatte ging das nur vom Ufer aus und entsprechend schlecht, weil die Bäume stets bis ran gehen(Wildnis pur). Die Landung gestaltete sich auch manchmal extrem. Einmal stand ich auf einen Felsen 3 m über Wasser (ohne Kescher!!), das andere Mal musste ich selbst ins Wasser, weil sich ein kapitaler Saibling (ca.70cm) nach dem Drill im Uferbereich in einem Ast verfangen hatte. Eine Touristenfiskekort beinhaltete mehrerer solcher Waldseen - ich finde, es lohnt sich  für Saibling eher, als im Vättern. 
Bin dieses Jahr nicht da oben, aber Ende August wieder in Smaland (Glasriket).
Schwefi


----------



## Marlyn (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Servus Schwedenfischer,


kannst mir vielleicht auch was zum Schärengarten sagen? Bin nur eine Woche am Vättern und die zweite Woche auf ner Insel im Schärengarten vor Stockholm. Hab keine ahnung was ich dort fangen kann außer Hecht. Wie siehts dort aus mit Aal und Hering? Darf ich schleppen! und ist aalfischen erlaubt? Wär echt stark wenn du was drüber weißt.


Gruß Marlyn


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo Marlyn,
den Schärengarten vor Stockholm habe ich noch nicht bereist und beangelt, aber mit der Suchfunktion findest Du sicher einiges. Da Du bereits Anfang August am nördlichen Vättern bist, sind Tipps von mir auch nicht wirklich hilfreich, weil ich stets später dort war und ausserdem noch an der anderen Seite (Olshammar). An der kleineren Brücke Zwischen Motala und Askersund habe ich von  dem Betonklotz aus den Kanal beangelt und diesen von einigen Barschen und Hechten befreit. An der großen Brücke bin ich Schneider geblieben. Fürs Schleppen brauchst Du ein Boot mit kräftigen Motor (nicht bei starkem Wind raus) und einen Downrigger oder ne Menge Blei. Ich habe mir mit dem Echo Kanten gesucht wo es von ca. 15 m auf 30 m ging und entlang ganz langsam große silberne Löffel oder Zalt in grün bei ca. 20 m angeboten. Mein posting vom 24. waren die Erfolge der letzten Tour. Jahre zuvor waren immer große Hechte dabei, auch mein Rekordfisch. Die Riesen (und Minis) setze ich wieder zurück also bin ich ganz scharf auf küchen-verwertbaren Fisch. Deshalb weiche ich immer mal wieder in die Schären oder auch an einen Waldsee aus.
beste Grüße Schwefi


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*



Marlyn schrieb:


> Servus Schwedenfischer,
> 
> 
> Darf ich schleppen! und ist aalfischen erlaubt? Wär echt stark wenn du was drüber weißt.
> ...



Aalfischen ist seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr erlaubt.
Heringe könnten eventuell schon zu fangen sein, wenn das Wasser nicht wärmer wird. 
Aber auch Lax ist schon möglich.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Marlyn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Servus,

weiß zwar schon wie ich Hering befischen soll, habe leider nur keine ahnung wie ich sie aufm echolot erkennen soll. Dass ich sie als schwarm erkenne ist schon klar. Nur in welcher Tiefe?


Gruß Marlyn


----------



## rochen1 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

hallo war vielleicht vor kurzem jemand am vätternsee.??


----------



## Erik/Allrounder (4. August 2009)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hi Leute, 

Ich fahr heute 10Tage lang nach Schweden.
Ich werde zum Vättern fahren.
Nach euren Tipps denke ich, dass ich ans West"Ufer" angeln gehe.
Sind die Kleinen Seen und Teiche im Westen auch Gratis zu befischen oder brauch ich da eine Karte? Ich habe ausreichendes Fischgerät aber kein Boot.
Glaubt ihr ich kann vom Ufer aus auch erfolgreich Spinnfischen ?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für Infos und Tipps

 Danke und Lg euer Erik .


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (4. August 2009)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hi Erik,
obwohl ich jetzt 2 Jahre nicht mehr da war, will ich mal antworten. Wie ich in früheren postings schon berichtete, war ich mit einer Ausnahme stets in der Nähe von Olshammar im Nordwesten des Vättern. Die vergleichsweise kleineren See Richtung Westen sind nicht alle mit einer Karte zu befischen; es gibt auch reine Privatseen/Teiche darunter aber eher die ganz kleinen. Man sollte sich unbedingt vorher informieren. Am besten im Angelladen in Askersund (Market/Storgatan). Ohne Boot geht es zur Not auch, aber Du brauchst ein Fahrzeug, um die weiten Entfernungen mit dem Angelgerödel zu schaffen. Wenn Deine Unterkunft bei Olshammar sein sollte, kannst Du auch im ICA (kleiner Laden) fragen. Dort gab es damals einen Typ (südländisches Aussehen), der gut englisch spricht. Dort werden auch Schleppkarten für das Vättern-Schärengebiet verkauft (billig). Wenn Du bei Magnus und Ulrica oder deren Nachfolger (Namen vergessen)in der ehemaligen Schule wohnst. Die wissen auch Bescheid, wo was geht und bei denen gibts auch Motorboote und zwei Angelhäuser (klein und groß) guckst DU rosendals.com
Wenn Du in den Schären angeln solltest, muß Du die Suchfunktion mal verwenden. Ich habe schon mal eine meiner heißesten Stellen irgendwann hier gepostet.
Wenns nicht zu finden ist, schreib nochmal.
viel Glück und berichte mal
Schwefi


----------



## Erik/Allrounder (4. August 2009)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hi Erik,
> obwohl ich jetzt 2 Jahre nicht mehr da war, will ich mal antworten. Wie ich in früheren postings schon berichtete, war ich mit einer Ausnahme stets in der Nähe von Olshammar im Nordwesten des Vättern. Die vergleichsweise kleineren See Richtung Westen sind nicht alle mit einer Karte zu befischen; es gibt auch reine Privatseen/Teiche darunter aber eher die ganz kleinen. Man sollte sich unbedingt vorher informieren. Am besten im Angelladen in Askersund (Market/Storgatan). Ohne Boot geht es zur Not auch, aber Du brauchst ein Fahrzeug, um die weiten Entfernungen mit dem Angelgerödel zu schaffen. Wenn Deine Unterkunft bei Olshammar sein sollte, kannst Du auch im ICA (kleiner Laden) fragen. Dort gab es damals einen Typ (südländisches Aussehen), der gut englisch spricht. Dort werden auch Schleppkarten für das Vättern-Schärengebiet verkauft (billig). Wenn Du bei Magnus und Ulrica oder deren Nachfolger (Namen vergessen)in der ehemaligen Schule wohnst. Die wissen auch Bescheid, wo was geht und bei denen gibts auch Motorboote und zwei Angelhäuser (klein und groß) guckst DU rosendals.com
> Wenn Du in den Schären angeln solltest, muß Du die Suchfunktion mal verwenden. Ich habe schon mal eine meiner heißesten Stellen irgendwann hier gepostet.
> Wenns nicht zu finden ist, schreib nochmal.
> ...


 




Danke für die Infos.
Ich habe leider keinen Navi oder Loot zum eingeben der Koords aber ich werde einfach mit meinem Vater und Bruder den Nordwesten und Westen ein bisschen abfahren und befischen ich denke das es so auch geht. lg


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hi Erik,
findet Ihr auch ohne Navi:
am Westufer im Norden des Vättern liegt Olshammar, leicht weit sicht und riechbar durch die Papierfablik. Davon weiter nördlich ist ein kleiner Ort Aspa (dort befindet sich das Musikermuseum Bellmann). In diesem Ort steht ein Gehöft mit großem Bootshaus unmittelbar am Vättern. Es ist weit und breit das Einzige. Wenn Du bei  www.eniro.se die Karten aufruftst und Dich entsprechend reinzoomst münden zwei gestrichelte Bootsfahrruten an dieser anlegestelle. Von hier Richtung Norden etwa 300-400 Meter sind ausgedehnte Schilffelder. Vor einem von diesen Feldern ist eine Krautbank. Sie ist an der Oberfläche nicht zu sehen nur am Abend, wenn ruhige See ist. Die Schweden haben an den Rändern mehrere Stangen eingeschlagen (ich weiss nicht warum). Das ist eine sichere Bank für große Hechte, welche dort im Kraut stehen, aber nur mit Boot zu erreichen!
will Bilder sehen
Schwefi


----------



## Felix S. (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hey, ich fahre morgen nach Schweden an den Mullsjön bei Hjo hat jemand mit diesem oder anderen Seen in der Umgebung Erfahrungen?
Ist zwar zeimlich kurzfristig aber ich bin über jeden Tip dankbar.
Mfg Felix S.


----------



## Niels65 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo Forum,  

ich habe vor mit meiner Freundin und einem weiterem Pärchen in der ersten Augustwoche nach Schweden zu fahren. Da meine Freundin so auf Astrid Lindgreen steht, werden wir zuerst nach Vimmeby fahren. Danach will ich an die Ostküste des Vättern fahren. Ich werde mein Schlauchboot ( 20PS auf Trailer mit Echo ) mitnehmen. Gibt es an der Ostküste gute Stellen? Ich bin kein Schleppfreund, daher habe ich es eher auf die von Land schwer erreichbaren Küstenabschnitte abgesehen. Bin für alle Tips offen. 

Gruß Niels


----------



## Tobi94 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo!
Ich war mit der Schule eine Woche in Jönköping am Vätternsee...
Ein paar Schweden haben mir einige gute Stellen gezeigt. Es waren vor Allem Zuflüsse zum Vättern. Dort sollte es wohl reichlich Hechte und Barsche geben.
Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen...
Tobi


----------



## KVP (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

@Niels65
Schau Dich mal in Motala um,ist ne interessante Ecke!
Hatte selbst mal ein Haus ca.20 Km nördlich von Motala gemietet.Da gibt es einen Seitenarm,von dem die Schweden mit ihren Booten auf den Vättern rausfahren!
Mein Aufenthalt war im Sommer und geangelt habe ich nur vom Ufer,in diesem Seitenarm,aber immerhin gab es doch ein paar kleinere Hechte und Barsche!
Solltest vielleicht noch mehr Info's einholen,falls die Ecke von Interesse sein sollte!
Ich selbst halte den nördlichen Vättern,zum ersten Kennenlernen für die bessere Wahl.
Gruß KVP


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo Niels,
ich will Dir nichts ausreden. Da ich häufig in dieser Gegend und besonders am Vättern war, habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass das ohne Guide im südlichen Teil erfolgreich werden kann. Ich würde die genaue Gegend und auch den zu befischenden See eher von der Lage der Unterkunft abhängig machen. Gerade der südliche Vättern hat ziemlich unspektakuläre Uferzonen sowohl westlich alsauch östlich, dort wird fast ausschließlich geschleppt (mit Downrigger >3kg). Wenn Du ein Schlauchboot mit dabei hast, sollte es besser sein, einen kleineren See zu wählen. Östlich von Vimmerby liegt der Yxern (oder so ähnlich, aber auch nicht gerade klein) auch mit einigen Ferienhäusern. Ich habe dort privat an der Westseite gewohnt und nur einen kleinen Bereich kennen gelernt. Der See ist relativ flach  auch Schilf gibt es zu Hauf. Es gibt eine Unzahl kleiner Inselchen sowie Steine kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche!!!; für Hecht und Barsch ein wesentlich einfacheres Revier besonders, wenn man das Schleppen nicht so bevorzugt. Ich war nur einmal Ende August - Anfang September 2002 dort. Ich hatte das Glück, dass mich mein Gastgeber auf der ersten Fahrt eingewiesen hat. Er hat ausschließlich mit Blinkern die interessanten Bereiche angeworfen. Für die nächsten Ausflüge bin ich dann stets nur je 2 bis 3 Stunden auf dem See gewesen. (ich fange nur soviel, wie ich für den Sofortverzehr benötige). Ich habe es dann auch mit Wobblern verschiedener Größe versucht. Je nach Wetter und Tageszeit ging das auch sehr gut. Die bevorzugten Exemplare hatten weißen oder silbrigen Bauch. 2002 hatte ich mein Echolot noch nicht, kann also auch nicht sagen, wie tief es weiter draußen gewesen wäre. 
schreib mal, wo es dich hin verschlägt und danach wie erfolgreich Du sein konntest (Slippanlagen findest Du an größeren Gewässern immer).
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## R.Flagg (5. April 2017)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hallo, 
 am 15. April geht es für mich das erste mal nach Schweden. Wir haben ein Haus am See Bunn und sind somit auch nicht weit vom Vättern entfernt.
Im Bunn soll es hauptsächlich auf Zander und Hecht gehen.

Nun würde ich gerne einmal zum Vättern fahren und dort mein Glück auf Salmoniden jeglicher Art versuchen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob man dort vom Ufer zu dieser Jahreszeit realistische Chancen auf Saiblinge, Forelle oder Lachs hat?


----------



## Connaught (6. April 2017)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Moin!

Es gibt stellen, wo man vom Ufer aus fangen kann. Diese liegen allerdings im Bereich um Hästholmen. Ca. 40 Autominuten vom Bunn. Hier hat man direkt in Wurfweite extrem tiefes Wasser. Die klassischen Monate für diese Angelei sind eigentlich November - Februar. Dann kommen nämlich die Futterfische super nahe unter Land und die Lachse folgen.

Habe vor ein paar Jahren selbst nur einen untermassigen Fisch fangen können und dafür 3-4 Versuche gebraucht.

Aber um völlige Gewissheit zu haben fährst du am besten mal bei Kurres Fiskeshop in Huskvarna vorbei. Die haben Plan was gerade läuft.

/Skitfiske!


----------



## arnichris (10. April 2017)

*AW: Vätternsee in Schweden*

Hej R.Flagg! 
 Welches Haus habt ihr am Bunn? Wir sind von 03.06.-17.06. am Bunn im Haus Fogelvik.
 Wäre super wenn du nen kleinen Erlebnisbericht verfassen könntest über den Bunn


----------

